# Bloodbath



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dose anybody else like them?Again I found them on Spotify and I really like them
this is the background of them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodbath
And some songs:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Seems like some pretty solid death metal there. I'm sure I've heard of them but not listened to them before. 

May see what releases they've done.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Seems like some pretty solid death metal there. I'm sure I've heard of them but not listened to them before.
> 
> May see what releases they've done.


I really like them considering there a Side line band started by Mikael Åkerfeldt 
and have had a lot of member changes I feel they are a solid band :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Surprising how, with line up changes a band can still retain quality. 

I'm a big fan of Cradle of Filth, I know they're not everyone's cup of tea. But considering how many line up changes they've had, if you like their stuff, they've managed to produce great stuff.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Big fan of Bloodbath, shame they don't seem to ever be touring in the UK.

Cancer of the Soul is such a superb song. The start "Kill them, for they must die" on the album version sounds excellent.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I have Nightmares Made Flesh album which all these songs are off I think.. definate old skool Death sound.. dare I say, I've just had to play it again to refresh my memory, technically they seem good. There is a track called Year of the Cadaver that I like!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Wacken Carnage is a great Live Album:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There newest Album The Fathomless Mastery is really good I think,I have it playing on Spotify ATM:thumb:


----------

